# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Week Long Hackfest Ends ...

## TheFridge

<p>Jane brings us one <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-February/000071.html">last report</a> of the “distro sprint” in London, UK, which concluded this past week. As you can see from her past reports, much work was accomplished by the core team this week. Expect to see a great deal of these improvements in the next development snapshot, which has yet to be announced.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## moopere

> <p>Jane brings us one <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-February/000071.html">last report</a> of the distro sprint in London, UK, which concluded this past week. As you can see from her past reports, much work was accomplished by the core team this week. Expect to see a great deal of these improvements in the next development snapshot, which has yet to be announced.</p>
> 
> 
> *Link To Original Article*


From the article linked above:

"Serial mouse autodetection worked on, including an attempt to gather
data from the community (nobody has responded yet :'-|)"

I've got a great interest in making sure serial mice still work and would have responded to a call like this....anyone know where the request was made?

Cheers,
Craig

----------


## az

I looked on the wiki for a few minute and could not find it.

Maybe on the -dev mailing lists?

It's a shame that the -dev lists are not mirrored on the forums like before...

----------


## towsonu2003

> It's a shame that the -dev lists are not mirrored on the forums like before...


were they??? wow that should have been nice... peeking at the development...  :Cool:

----------


## Rotarychainsaw

oh it was nice.

----------


## sas

Moopere: The announcement (and test instructions) are here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ry/015020.html

You can still read the development mailing list by going to http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ or, for more reading options: http://dir.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel

----------

